# Pets in Europe.



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all,as I have stated on a previous post,I am about to inherit a pug from my daughter and would appreciate any info about travelling in Eurpe with him.ie,passport,quarintine,jags etc.I am a real novice on these issues and would hate to be caught out.He has been chipped.
John.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Once you get the passport it is no problem. If you search you will find details on other threads, Alan.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Defra's web site has a lot of info re Pets Passport:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/

Also I did a tutorial re Pets Passports on MHF so look under turorials.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tutorials-show-4.html
Have a read through here it does tell you all you need to know and is very helpfull as I know how daunting it can be when you first decide to take our Dogs abroad.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the info guys.John.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi John
When you are at the vets, getting all the rabies jabs etc done, do speak to him/her about how your Pug may cope with heat in Europe. That's assuming you plan to go somewhere hot  If you are going skiing then please feel free to ignore the above :roll: 
Pat


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've just recently returned from France with our dog for the first time.

We were quite apprehesive as the formalities appeared to be quite complicated. As it turned out it was a doddle and we are very relaxed about it now.
we had wanted to use the tunnel but went on the ferry instead which again was no problem. SeaFrance from Dover only takes approx an hour and Bryn Dog spent the time trying out all the seats and bed, Goldilocks style!

We got down as far as the Mediterainean coast and he took the heat in his stride, spending the hottest part of the day under the 'van in the cool.
We do have cab air conditioning which was a real help while travelling.

Even so the temperatures down South initiated a monster-sized moult, which, a month later is only just abating.

One tip, try not to make any facetious remarks during check-in and chip scanning. I had to read out Bryn's chip number which is about 20 digits long. "Correct", announce the clerk, "Thank God we got the right dog", I replied. Which resulted in us getting pulled over when we got to Dover


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we took our golden retriver in march for a 3 mnth trip round france n spain, we were a bit worried but everything went great, so much so we are booked to go again in sept. i would not go when it is too hot , as it would be very hard to keep your dog cool, and be able to leave it in van while you go out , we only leave ours in van for small time while going to supermarkets etc, so it can be very tying but he is family and thats what you do? he realy enjoyed it and cannot wait to get in van to be off again, even for the weekend.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

A couple of points worthy of a double check as I have been caught twice 2 different dogs The date of chipping must be prior to the first rabies injection if date of chipping is not known then vet must state chipped prior to injection.
Its also worth asking vet to check position of chip before starting your journey as they sometimes move and the chip number is the same as the read out again been caught on this one 1 digit transposed.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

The chip in the pug has our old phone number on it.Can this be changed? John.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Surely John, the chip only contains the personal ref no. The ownership and further info is held on computer,and so is easily changed.If the address,and ownership details change then how else can you do it :wink: 

tony(Schnauzer owner)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Surely John, the chip only contains the personal ref no. The ownership and further info is held on computer,and so is easily changed.If the address,and ownership details change then how else can you do it :wink:
> 
> tony(Schnauzer owner)


Just checked our mutt's documents and Tony is correct.

The document notes the microchip reference number - and all the personal details can be amended by contacting the issuing office nad quoting that number.

(A schnauzer eh Tony.

It was a very close run thing when we got out new nuisance, but in the end it had to be a Welshie to keep Mrs Zeb happy.)

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, he is the best 'vehicle dog' ever.Ignition on, he lies down and goes to sleep,igition off he wakes up ready to go :lol: 

tony


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for your help all,told you I was a novice at this lol.John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

toojo said:


> Thanks for your help all,told you I was a novice at this lol.John


One more little tip.

When you get your passport make sure that the vet uses any colour *except* *BLACK* when stamping the passport for the initial Rabies stamp

We got pulled over and issued with a failure notice on our last trip - see this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68303-.html


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Having gone through this twice in the last 18 months, and just getting back from Europe on Sunday..................

Something all pet owners need to remember about the PETS Passport is; that from the date of the rabies jab, your dog/cat/ferret CANNOT RE-ENTER THE UK for 7 months.

This is made up by:
Day 0: Rabies Jab
Day 28-35, or after approx one month: Blood Test
Assuming the Blood Test is ok...
6 months later, so month *7*, RE-ENTRY ALLOWED.

You can take you pet out of the UK when ever you like, but you need to wait the stated time before re-entry.

Also, if you are getting a puppy, that the puppy will be at least 10 months old before it could come back into the UK.

Most people go on holiday for a couple of weeks, rather than months away - so you need to plan around the 6 months rule.

It will cost you about £150-ish per animal to get the passport.

*AND LASTLY BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY*, double, double, double, double, double, double check that the dates of the chipping, rabies jab & blood test, are in the passport correctly.
Because if they are wrong....
Our stupid (ex)vet transposed the chipping date with the rabies jab, resulting in us being stranded in France!!! Thankfully DEFRA came to our aid, but it was a long few hours whilst fax were sent back & forth.

I can't tell you how livid I still was when I'd calmed down enough to even speak to the vet 8 weeks later, at which time I gave the vet a very large piece of my mind 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We recently took our dog to Algarve. She loved it and wherever her bed went down she sat in it and looked at us as much as to say where this goes I know I go too. BUT BEWARE OF TICK FEVER I HAVE POSTED A TOPIC.
If you need any advice let me know & I will email you.
It's a good idea to take a suppy of dog's usual food cos any sudden change can cause upset stomachs.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If possible get hold of Advantix for use abroad (and have the Frontline handy for the treatment required in order to return to UK)

Advantix is available without prescription in France (maybe able to get it from your vet with prescription). It prevents ticks adhering whereas Frontline DOES NOT!

a collar preventing Leishmaniases is also worth getting.


----------

